# Help Me Select A Suit!



## pirate_girl

My niece is getting married in December and I have been going crazy trying to buy something new to wear!
So far I am thinking along the lines of these 4.

I want something smart and sensible. Hopefully the ladies on the forum will help me decide as well.


----------



## Durwood RIP

I like the second one best and then maybe the first pic.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Dwain!
Anyone else?


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> My niece is getting married in December and I have been going crazy trying to buy something new to wear!
> So far I am thinking along the lines of these 4.
> 
> I want something smart and sensible. Hopefully the ladies on the forum will help me decide as well.
> 
> ]


 
 Well.. I personally would not be caught dead in #3 because I think my butt is a tad big . Is it appropriate to wear White in December or is that a just a June thing . I always get that wrong !
   Is this a outdoors or indoor affair ?  Hell yes it makes a difference !You might need a matching coat .
 What kinda shoes you thinkin? Matching purse ? Will you have your hair up or down ? Again ,,,,makes a big difference . I would accent with a single string of MikiMoto Pearls . God ! Now were talkin classy !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Admit it guys ... half of you are now googling "Mikimoto pearls" .... damn hillbillies!


----------



## thcri RIP

one or two


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

AHEM!



			
				Pirate_Girl said:
			
		

> Hopefully the ladies on the forum will help me decide as well.



Al, Durwood . . . what's going on?  Murph - I expected you.

PS.  My wife thinks the last one would be good.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Well.. I personally would not be caught dead in #3 because I think my butt is a tad big . Is it appropriate to wear White in December or is that a just a June thing . I always get that wrong !
> Is this a outdoors or indoor affair ?  Hell yes it makes a difference !You might need a matching coat .
> What kinda shoes you thinkin? Matching purse ? Will you have your hair up or down ? Again ,,,,makes a big difference . I would accent with a single string of MikiMoto Pearls . God ! Now were talkin classy !



It's totally appropriate to wear_ some _white in December, as long as it's not the shoes or the handbag
It's an indoor, large Catholic wedding.
I have both a black and tan coat and a lot of accessories.
My hair will be up in a twist with pearl earrings.


----------



## pirate_girl

PBinWA said:


> AHEM!
> 
> 
> 
> Al, Durwood . . . what's going on?  Murph - I expected you.
> 
> PS.  My wife thinks the last one would be good.


Your wife has good taste Peanut Buttah.. that's the one I really do like most.
Still, I am undecided. grrrrrrr!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's totally appropriate to wear_ some _white in December, as long as it's not the shoes or the handbag
> It's an indoor, large Catholic wedding.
> I have both a black and tan coat and a lot of accessories.
> My hair will be up in a twist with pearl earrings.


 
 well .....there you go then . I would follow along the lines of #1 . Cut below the kneee . The Single Strand Pearl necklace should be a wonderful addition and with your wearing your hair up will not give the affect of the neck being too long .Are the ear rings single pearls or the danglely type ?I would go with the single pearl ones .  The twist in the hair  just says "Classy" I would personally stay with a closed toe shoes , Not high heels .  Remember now There will be dancing and .... We want everyone watching the bride ,not you . 

Now if your taking a date , for Gods sake ,  make sure you look like a couple . Nothing worst than getting all dolled up and your date shows up in levis and a sport coat with from the Coat Factory .


----------



## lilnixon

I like #2 the best and 1 as second


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> AHEM!
> 
> 
> 
> Al, Durwood . . . what's going on?  Murph - I expected you.
> 
> PS.  My wife thinks the last one would be good.




You expected me what????


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> well .....there you go then . I would follow along the lines of #1 . Cut below the kneee . The Single Strand Pearl necklace should be a wonderful addition and with your wearing your hair up will not give the affect of the neck being too long .Are the ear rings single pearls or the danglely type ?I would go with the single pearl ones .  The twist in the hair  just says "Classy" I would personally stay with a closed toe shoes , Not high heels .  Remember now There will be dancing and .... We want everyone watching the bride ,not you .
> 
> Now if your taking a date , for Gods sake ,  make sure you look like a couple . Nothing worst than getting all dolled up and your date shows up in levis and a sport coat with from the Coat Factory .



Pearl stud earrings.
Yes, I'll be getting my hair done that morning and walking around stiffly as to not allow a strand to move.
Closed toe shoes? Always.. I hate anything else. No high heels, I am 5 ft 9+ change and hate to tower over anyone.
I won't be doing any dancing, nor will a man be accompanying me.
I'll be too busy bawling my head off over Becca and Jordon.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> You expected me what????


----------



## pirate_girl

lilnixon said:


> I like #2 the best and 1 as second


Thanks Jan!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

> Now if your taking a date , for Gods sake , make sure you look like a couple . Nothing worst than getting all dolled up and *your date shows up in levis and a sport coat with from the Coat Factory *.



I would hope Bobcat had a little more class then that......


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Pearl stud earrings.
> Yes, I'll be getting my hair done that morning and walking around stiffly as to not allow a strand to move.
> Closed toe shoes? Always.. I hate anything else. No high heels, I am 5 ft 9+ change and hate to tower over anyone.
> I won't be doing any dancing, nor will a man be accompanying me.
> I'll be too busy bawling my head off over Becca and Jordon.


 
 Ok You loss me on that last sentence , but thats ok . I spend most of my day lost ! 

  5'9" !!! My God ! Thats wonderful ! That gives me so many more options !!!! I'm headed to my closet now to see what I have  to give me more ideas !  The nice part about option #one is the ability to change the total look by just removing the coat . You can go from total class to lets get ready to boogie  in one easy move . 
 Honestly PG , we are going to have  to tone it down some or we are going to hurt the new brides feelings ? NO RED LIPSTICK !!! 
 And you better damn well be ready to dance , caused somebody's going to ask . Can you say TANGO !!!!!


----------



## Bobcat

Number 2 is the best for a wedding by far. 

Number 1 is best for a funeral...when you want to be hit on by guys while you're there. 

Number 3 when you're playing a martial arts henchwoman in a '60s spy flick. 

Number 4 for going to a Simon and Garfunkel concert on a chilly day.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bobcat said:


> Number 2 is the best for a wedding by far.
> 
> Number 1 is best for a funeral...and you want to be hit on by guys while you're there.
> 
> Number 3 when you're a martial arts henchwoman in a '60s spy flick.
> 
> Number 4 for going to a Simon and Garfunkel concert on a chilly day.


 
From a guy whose tux is made from Denim . oh good grief !


----------



## Bobcat

What were you told about diggin around in my closet...? 











And it's corduroy.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Ok You loss me on that last sentence , but thats ok . I spend most of my day lost !
> 
> 5'9" !!! My God ! Thats wonderful ! That gives me so many more options !!!! I'm headed to my closet now to see what I have  to give me more ideas !  The nice part about option #one is the ability to change the total look by just removing the coat . You can go from total class to lets get ready to boogie  in one easy move .
> Honestly PG , we are going to have  to tone it down some or we are going to hurt the new brides feelings ? NO RED LIPSTICK !!!
> And you better damn well be ready to dance , caused somebody's going to ask . Can you say TANGO !!!!!



Me tango? The last time I did that was on a Parisian honeymoon!
Nay to the red lipstick. My former mother in law used to wear fire engine red and draw on her eyebrows in a surprised arch.. ya know.. like Endora from Bewitched? 
I'll be eating food and visiting kin coming in for the event.
Hey! I might ask Father Mel (parish priest) for a dance?
You think he can boogey?
He does smoke cigars and likes his whiskey.. hmmmmmm now I am getting ideas! j/k
Becca and Jordon are the kids who are going to tie the knot.. Auntie Loralei just wants to look proper in her attire.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bobcat said:


> What were you told about diggin around in my closet...?


 
 So whose funeral were you at when you met PG ?????


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Number 2 is the best for a wedding by far.
> 
> Number 1 is best for a funeral...when you want to be hit on by guys while you're there.
> 
> Number 3 when you're playing a martial arts henchwoman in a '60s spy flick.
> 
> Number 4 for going to a Simon and Garfunkel concert on a chilly day.


Thank you Ralph Lauren


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Me tango? The last time I did that was on a Parisian honeymoon!
> Nay to the red lipstick. My former mother in law used to wear fire engine red and draw on her eyebrows in a surprised arch.. ya know.. like Endora from Bewitched?
> I'll be eating food and visiting kin coming in for the event.
> Hey! I might ask Father Mel (parish priest) for a dance?
> You think he can boogey?
> He does smoke cigars and likes his whiskey.. hmmmmmm now I am getting ideas! j/k
> Becca and Jordon are the kids who are going to tie the knot.. Auntie Loralei just wants to look proper in her attire.


 
 Ok ....That sounds like a great night ,but don't take Bobcats advice . If he had his way he would have you show up in Hot Pants and a Tank top for crying out loud . If you do...... "Wear the pearls "


----------



## Bobcat

BigAl said:


> So whose funeral were you at when you met PG ?????



Sorry, we have been told we can't go there...


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> Thank you Ralph Lauren



I like his stuff. Manly. Timeless.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Ok ....That sounds like a great night ,but don't take Bobcats advice . If he had his way he would have you show up in Hot Pants and a Tank top for crying out loud . If you do...... "Wear the pearls "


Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Yezzzz.. I know he would lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> I like his stuff. Manly. Timeless.


Not manly when it comes to women's fashion.
More like classic, easily worn, just like Donna Karan


----------



## Bobcat

Having NOT worn any of his womans fashions, unlike some of the 'fellers' here, I could not comment on same.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Having NOT worn any of his womans fashions, unlike some of the 'fellers' here, I could not comment on same.


Don't matter.. I like men who are a little grubby.


----------



## pirate_girl

Number 4 it is!
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Don't matter.. I like men who are a little grubby.



I thought you told me you like men that were a little chubby???


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh well .....I tried . I should have known better . So is the necklace to be out of Dried kernel Corn ??????


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I thought you told me you like men that were a little chubby???


Chubby and grubby= real men


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Oh well .....I tried . I should have known better . So is the necklace to be out of Dried kernel Corn ??????


Al!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Chubby and grubby= real men




How about Chubby, Grubby and Crabby???


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> How about guys like me, Chubby, Grubby and Crabby???


I like crab cakes.


----------



## Bobcat

thcri said:


> How about Chubby, Grubby and Crabby???



How many aliases do you have?


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> How many aliases do you have?




I have many, but I am not being stalked by anybody in leather.


----------



## Bobcat

thcri said:


> I have many, but I am not being stalked by anybody in leather.



What _is _he wearing?


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> What _is _he wearing?




Turn around, I am sure you will see her close by.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bobcat said:


> Having NOT worn any of his womans fashions, unlike some of the 'fellers' here, I could not comment on same.


 
 Says the man who still has his white belt and white patent leather shoes .


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Says the man who still has his white belt and white patent leather shoes .


Holy Moses!
I always knew Bob was the Pat Boone type!
Bob, do you wear those out in the field too?
My GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD, that would so turn me on, especially if you had a little mud on them and stuff.. dig? haha!


----------



## Bobcat

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=294969&postcount=25


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bobcat said:


> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=294969&postcount=25


 
 ahhhh ... before you go struttin around like a big rooster there bobcat ,you may want to reread her post . She said "Pat" Boone ..not Daniel .


----------



## Erik

sorry I'm late to the party - I was told to rearrange the living room furniture - for the second time this week...
My vote would have been for #'s 1 & 4.
I did not like the big buttons on #2.


----------



## Bobcat

Erik said:


> <snip>
> I did not like the big buttons on #2.



'cause you've never seen them pop like champagne corks...


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> *sorry I'm late to the party - I was told to rearrange the living room furniture - for the second time this week...*
> My vote would have been for #'s 1 & 4.
> I did not like the big buttons on #2.



4 it is Erik, and I can actually get it in black, which I think will be more appropriate.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Erik said:


> sorry I'm late to the party - I was told to rearrange the living room furniture - for the second time this week...


 
 So does your pantie's have the little bow on the back too ? LOL 

oh Man ! I am in rare form tonight and I still got a half bottle of Rum left ! Next .........


Sorry man ,you left yourself wide open for that one . Reps on the way !


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> 'cause you've never seen them pop like champagne corks...


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> 4 it is Erik, and I can actually get it in black, which I think will be more appropriate.


 

Black ????? Yea I guess some people might look at a marriage as a funeral ....


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Black ????? Yea I guess some people might look at a marriage as a funeral ....


It'll be all about the way I accessorize Al.
OR, should I go with the tan and then get new carpet all on the same day?
Should I dye my hair too? I have these strands of white that are starting to show..
Omg.. this changes the whole damn mess!






















Not really.. 4 it is.. black.... thank you.


----------



## Bobcat

Typical woman. Asked a question she already had an answer for.  I swear, they just like to see our wheels spin.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Typical woman. Asked a question she already had an answer for.  I swear, they just like to see our wheels spin.


Speaking of wheels spinning...


----------



## Erik

BigAl said:


> So does your pantie's have the little bow on the back too ? LOL
> 
> oh Man ! I am in rare form tonight and I still got a half bottle of Rum left ! Next .........
> 
> 
> Sorry man ,you left yourself wide open for that one . Reps on the way !




panties?  for picking up the hideabed and carrying it across the room?
what kind of rum? and what you mixing it with?


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> 4 it is Erik, and I can actually get it in black, which I think will be more appropriate.



mmmmmmmmmmmmm........
#4 in black, white lace accessories, single strand pearls, a chignon...........


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm........
> #4 in black, white lace accessories, single strand pearls, a *chignon.*..........


Sorta.. more like a french twist.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Erik said:


> panties? for picking up the hideabed and carrying it across the room?
> what kind of rum? and what you mixing it with?


 
 In my Desperate condition I discovered Brisk "Ice Tea " is a excellent mixer for Rum . I now have invented a new drink called Mr. T


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> Sorta.. more like a french twist.



keep talking like that and Galvi won't be the only one finding it difficult to sleep...


----------



## Erik

BigAl said:


> In my Desperate condition I discovered Brisk "Ice Tea " is a excellent mixer for Rum . I now have invented a new drink called Mr. T



that's gotta beat the Inver House scotch & diet coke a buddy of mine drinks - I may have to go try finding some canned tea tomorrow.
Of course, Goslings black Seal Rum goes well with ginger ale, too...


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> keep talking like that and Galvi won't be the only one finding it difficult to sleep...


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Men wonder why women spend so much time shopping.  First they look at all that is available, then they go out and ask all of their friends their opinions, go back and look at all of them again, more opinions, then look again, this could go on along time.  This of course does not include the time of trying all of this stuff on to see how it looks.

Men have it much simpler, go in, grab the correct size and a complete new wardrobe is done in about five minutes.


----------



## thcri RIP

REDDOGTWO said:


> Men wonder why women spend so much time shopping.  First they look at all that is available, then they go out and ask all of their friends their opinions, go back and look at all of them again, more opinions, then look again, this could go on along time.  This of course does not include the time of trying all of this stuff on to see how it looks.
> 
> Men have it much simpler, go in, grab the correct size and a complete new wardrobe is done in about five minutes.



Boy you hit that one right on the nose.  And add in the time for when they do make a decision and go back to get it and it is gone so the whole process starts all over again.


----------



## muleman RIP

PG, you will look great in any of them. I like number 1 myself. Love to see ladies in a dress or skirt for a formal function.


----------



## Trakternut

#1 was m y first choice too, Mulie!  The neckline was the first attention grabber!


----------



## Galvatron

I like 3...but i will be honest it will take long legs to pull it off(no-one read to much into that).....so pending on how tall you are PG it's 3 from me.


Have you thought of Jeans and T-shirt....would be my first choice for any occasion.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am almost 5ft10.. 
Dis ain't gonna be no redneck weddin' lol


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> I am almost 5ft10..
> Dis ain't gonna be no redneck weddin' lol



5ft10 should pull it off with a nice set of high heels ....thats what Mrs Galvi just told me to say......and she is never wrong.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll consider it lol
Thanks hun


----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> I am almost 5ft10..
> p*Dis ain't gonna be no redneck weddin'* lol



Well, there goes option 5; Tank top, cutoffs and flip flops.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Well, there goes option 5; Tank top, cutoffs and flip flops.


Can I start smoking Marlboro's and wearing a lotta eyeliner too?
Perhaps a new tattoo?

Ishh!


----------



## Trakternut




----------

